# Sale



## vacaloca (Feb 27, 2010)

I know this is for reefs, but they may still have some useful stuff on clearance... haven't had a chance to look through it all. Hopefully it helps someone!

http://slickdeals.net/forums/showthread.php?t=1939248


----------



## alta678 (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks for posting this. I had not heard of this site before.


----------

